# Snowblower Starter Problem



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a 26" Gilson snowblower and the electric starter has loose magnets. These are the large, semi-circular ones around the armature. They look like they were glued to the main housing. Does any one know if they can be re-attached or glued somehow. If so, please advise me on the method. Thanks in advance.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't done a starter but I have used gorilla glue on the inside of a flywheel for the magnets for the magneto.

Or take a pic of the starter, I have a few old ones on my bench that work and will prob sit there for years to come if I don't find them a home.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Magnets*

I think he's describing the magnets on the inside of the flywheel have come off. I've never tried regluing them.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

*Starter Field magnets*

The magnets I'm talking about are the ones inside the starter, not on the flywheel. They are field magnets and they surround the rotating armature.

I cannot find anything on the internet about them coming loose or anyone else that has had this problem. Mine are loose and scraping on the armature. Luckily they haven't hurt the armature yet. The best solution I have found so far, other than replacing the starter, is to try J.B.Weld or Loctite Epoxy Weld.

I prefer to try a repair before buying a new starter, so any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I don't know anything specific but thinking out loud, they must have been glued/epoxied originally. I would find something liquid but thick that will fill gaps, and clean the **** out of the magnet and case inside. I don't know if it matters but just in case, make sure to mark and keep the magnet position and orientation correct. I'd probably use a mix type epoxy, and do one magnet at a time.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

P.S. I love this kind of thing because most people would drop a bunch of money for a starter but it feels good to do the job.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Based on no experience with this type of repair, I googled "electric motor rotor cement" and found this, which will be helpful, I think.
Magnet Rotors | Otherpower
I stopped looking after I found this one, so you might want to dig further.
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't imagine it would hurt to attempt to epoxy them back. Remember, it is already broken at this point and you can't break it more.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

magnets on the flywheel with gorilla glue worked great.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I'm going to try Gorilla glue or something similar and will report back afterwards.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re-assembling Armature*

OK, the Gorilla Glue seemed to do the job, so far. I was surprised to see it looked like insulating foam; I expected a more steel-like texture. Anyway, it's ready to be re-assembled.

How in the world do I hold back 4 brushes, while inserting the armature? I believe a new end cap with brushes has some sort of device to hold them back. Does anyone have a trick to doing this with the old brushes? Help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Put the endcap on the armature first and then slide the magnets and body on after the brushes are on there. Just make sure the magnets don't pull it back out after you get them in there.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

That's what I tried, but the 4 brushes all want to "spring" out of their slots in the end cap before I can even attempt to put the armature on. I need a way of holding the brushes in against their springs, all at the same time. That would enable me to insert the armature into the end cap.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any way to put the armature into the end cap with the brushes out and then use a little screwdriver to push them in one at a time and rock the armature sideways slightly to hold them?

Another thing that might work is wrap the armature in a piece of cardboard shaped kind of like a funnel cone. Maybe that can push the brushes out of the way and then you can rip it out once it is in.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Take two paperclips and bend them into a U shape. use one hold two of the brushes back and the other one to hold the other brushes back. It's a pain to do but it can be done. 

When you push the brush back in its holder you will be able to push the end of the paperclip through and pin the brush back. You may need to get someone to hold the two brushes back while you push the paperclip through. Then just repeat for the other two brushes. 

Slide the end cap cap over the armature and pull the paper clips out. Sometimes the paperclips will be pushed out by the armature if they are too long. 

Take a look at this video




 

Carl


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

Shryp: The brushes must be put in place before the armature is put in because they need to compress the springs behind them. The cone idea can't work either because it would be wedged between the brushes and the armature and would not keep the brushes in place.

CarkB: I had seen this video before and the problem is, my end cap is solid plastic. It has no holes in the back to push paper clips through. Maybe I should drill them? 

I think I'll try to get more hands involved and have someone hold 2 brushes while I hold the other 2. I may have to hire a third person to insert the armature. 

How many people does it take to screw in a light bulb?... Not near as many as it takes to assemble a B & S starter!


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, the starter is back together again. I drilled 4 tiny holes, one in front of each brush, then just followed CarlB's instructions. It was tricky, but very do-able, even by myself. By Thursday I should have it back on the snow blower to try it out. 
Thanks for all the suggestions and advice.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

The starter is now back on the snow blower. The machine had sat for at least a few years, so I had cleaned the carb, fuel lines, tank, and plug. It took a bit of cranking but the starter worked like a charm and the snow blower came back to life. Now all I need is some snow.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Feels good, doesn't it?


----------

